# my beautiful rosie, with her first set of pups



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

Rosie was a wonderful red and white american boxer, she was a loving and well behaved dog,more like a baby really, her favourite thing was when she got excited she did the kidney bean dance.
she would turn her body half way around, and go in a half circle, really funny to watch! she was so much fun to be around, she had some lovely puppies.
in 6 years she had 3 sets of puppies, she was a great mum! i found it hard letting her beautiful pups go!
My rosie was a beautiful and wonderful animal! she was so well behaved as puppy, never disbehaved always at my side! i never had to tell her off! she was the most wonderful dog in the whole world!
when rosie got to 9 years old, i took her to the vets for her yearly check up! and the vet found a lump in her abdomen! poor soul had cancer!
she survived 4 years sfter that! i tried every new pill going to save her life! then i decided that she was getting in too much pain as the pills were no longer working for my little rosie, i decided on a nice summers day to make a appointment at the vets for her!
i could not see her suffering, the day before she was due at the vets, i spent as much time as i could with her! i took her on her favourite walk! and then gave her a nice meal and a nice warm bath!
we did our usual i laid on the sofa and she tucked in behind me, with her head on my back!
i watched a film, i was watching ghost, i will never forget it! at the point where molly see's sam and unchained melody was playing, i started to cry, Rosie licked my hand, i cuddled her!
i felt rosie stop breathing as i held her in my arms! it still affects me now! i can't watch ghost at all, unless i think if i needed to cry!
i did love my Rosie, since i lost her i have had problem's attaching to a dog! she was my life!
i thought i would share my story with you of my wonderful and well behaved Rosie, she may be gone but she will never be forgotton by me! she holds a very dear place in my heart!
sorry to whitter on, i miss her so much, i am ready to try and love another dog, as my fiancee Xrs says, rosie would want me to carry on and give my love to another dog!
he lost his black lab 2 months ago! that was our basil, he was a lovely dog! i think that i am ready to love again, even though i will never be able to give the same love i had rosie to another dog! i really wish that rosie was still alive as she was everything to me!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thats so sad, my thoughts are with you, when i was 9 our boxer had cancer and had to be put to sleep, Rosie sounds like she had a simlar personality to our Lucy. Still sadly missed xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel, I had a Yorkie named Pepper from 6 weeks old and lost her at 16 years old. I had waited 17 years to have a Yorkie so she was very special to me. 
She had a stroke at 8 years and had to have daily medication for the next 8 years. She used to imagine things and would stand and stare in a corner for a long time thinking she could see something, but nothing there. All her life she was 6.4kilos but during the last few weeks she dropped to 4.2kilos and was so sad. She went partly blind and started to go deaf. She would get stuck behind a door and couldn't work out how to get back out. Sometimes she would have a seizure and fall over sideways and go stiff and I often thought this was the time.
I worked and was always scared to go home in case I found she had left us during the day and worried that she would die alone. my vet says she had an abcess and problems in her mouth and she was so weak that it would be dangerous to operate and it would be better to put her to sleep. I took her home but realised I was being selfish to try and keep her hanging on and made the biggest decision of my life and booked for her to be put to sleep. My Hubby and I took her on the Saturday morning and I held her until she took her last breath it was so emotional, and we sat holding her for a time after. Then my Hubby and I went to her favourite place on the seafront and sobbed for at least a couple of hours. I now have her ashes in a tiny china pot with forget-me-nots on it. I will never forget her and miss her everyday and its been 4 years now since we lost her.
It took me 3 years before I could have another dog but have Holly now and she is lovely too.


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi 
thankyou for your kind words, i have thought of getting another dog,
today i got brave and went around rescue centre looking, i don't think that i could of loved any of them.
it wasnot because thay were not full breed's, it was because there was no connection with any of them!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Please don't rush to try and find a new friend, maybe none of them seemed right because you are not really ready. I am sure when the time is right there will be just the perfect dog waiting to help heal your broken heart. 
I thought I would never be able to have another dog after Pepper but I am so lucky to have found another lovely little girl that I can love and still have Pepper in my Heart. They are the same as people, every one is different and have there own character.
Take Care.


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi pam,
I am at the minute got a freinds collie dog i am looking after while they are away on holiday, lovely little thing, called Jess!
She is a lovely little dog! This morning i sat down and started crying, i know why because i got to thinking of Rosie, as today would be Rosie's birthday!
Little Jess came up to me and put her little head on my knee! I invited her up she laid on my lap, it felt so good to have a dog around again!
She was such a pleasure, i still have her for another 5 days yet, then i have to hand her back!
my freinds breed Jess, They have offered me the pick of the litter when she has some, they are going to have her studded end of the year! must admit i am tempted, bit i like Jess herself, and would more than likely not want one of the pups,
it is nice, i forgot how much comfort i get from stroking a dog!
Jess has the same kind nature that rosie had! knew that i was upset and came to my aid!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

What a coincidence the first dog I stroked and had comfort from when i lost Pepper was a Border Collie named Jess. I remember how lovely that felt. There were times at the beginning I was sure I could feel Pepper's fur on my arms and so wanted it to be true. 
Happy Birthday Rosie be happy at Rainbow Bridge. 
I know what you mean about not sure of wanting one of Jess puppies but maybe its because you can't really imagine them as your head and your heart is still full of Rosie at the moment. 
Anyway enjoy your time with Jess for now. 
Just wait and see what happens, who knows whats waiting around the next corner. 
Take Care


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww that story is soo touching, and sweet. I can tell you and Rosie had a special bond xxx Rest in peace Rosie.x.x.x.


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

Thankyou for your very kind words spent the whole time today crying about Rosie, our bond was very big and close together! she meant the world to me!
got my friends dog jess here she is like a big baby!
she is a collie, she has been given me the puppy dog eyes all day! bless her! it has been nice having her!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

My pepper has been gone 4 years now and i still cry when I think of her of talk about her. Its better you let it out than bottle it up. 
Take Care xx


----------



## katrina (Jan 10, 2009)

sorry for your loss and i know how you feel i had to have beloved dog pepi put to sleep on the 17th of febuary and god how i miss her she was my baby and i loved her so much i hate getting up in the morning cos i know she wont be there when i go down stairs i hate coming in from work cos i know she will not be there she was my life we had been together since i was 10 years old she had seen me grow up as i had with her but i will never forget her she will be with me forever


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

I feel your pain! i lost rosie, but i had a surprise, a so called friend asked me to take care of her dog, while she went on holiday! found out yesterday a holiday she is not coming back from!
i got a surprise yesterday morning! when i came down the stairs looks like i have a dopted family,
Tess and her pups, i was not looking to get another dog! Tess can never take rosie place but she is a good dog all the same


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

So very sad to hear about rosie. We have all gone through the pain and torment of losing a beloved pet and family member and know how you are feeling.

I do agree that rosie would want you to accept another pet into your life. Please remember that she will always live on in your heart xx


----------



## katrina (Jan 10, 2009)

sandymaynard said:


> I feel your pain! i lost rosie, but i had a surprise, a so called friend asked me to take care of her dog, while she went on holiday! found out yesterday a holiday she is not coming back from!
> i got a surprise yesterday morning! when i came down the stairs looks like i have a dopted family,
> Tess and her pups, i was not looking to get another dog! Tess can never take rosie place but she is a good dog all the same


i can not believe someone would leave there pet but im sure she will be more at home with you i keep thinking do i get another one or just leave it a new dog like you say could never replace what i had with her 18 yrs is along time i have her ashes with me which i will keep forever and i sometimes feel i would be betraying her if i got another one but only time will tell


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi katrina,
I never thought i could love another dog ever as i had rosie for a long time, she was everything to me!
I have rosie with me, i had her ashes put into her most special ted that she slept with in her dog bed!
i thought nice way to remember her!
I will never love another dog in the same way! Your dog was a big part of your life! You will eventually get another one,no it wont be the same, no it won't do everything that your other dog did!
The new one will eventually break into your heart, you will know when the time is right for a new dog!


----------



## katrina (Jan 10, 2009)

sandymaynard said:


> Hi katrina,
> I never thought i could love another dog ever as i had rosie for a long time, she was everything to me!
> I have rosie with me, i had her ashes put into her most special ted that she slept with in her dog bed!
> i thought nice way to remember her!
> ...


thanks hun


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

i had to have beloved dog pepi put to sleep on the 17th of febuary and god how i miss her she was my baby and i loved her so much i hate getting up in the morning cos i know she wont be there when i go down stairs i hate coming in from work cos i know she will not be there she was my life we had been together since i was 10 years old she had seen me grow up as i had with her but i will never forget her she will be with me forever[/QUOTE]

I am sorry to hear about your loss of your dog Pepi. 18yrs is a long time, I had my Pepper for 16yrs and had to have her PTS and 3 weeks later my Husband moved to the house we owned 265 miles away and I had to spend the next 2 months living on my own until I moved up to the house after I had worked my notice at work. Being completely alone was very hard. I have her ashes in a china pot with Foret-me-nots on it and she will be buried with me. I felt I could not scatter them as she never left my side. I also felt I would be betraying her if I had another but that feeling does ease with time and you will love another but in a different way because no other dog will be the same and thats a good thing. You will move on in time and thats what Pepi would want you to do. 
My new dog Holly is as lovely as Pepper but in her own way, and I love her to bits.
Take Care xx


----------

